# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1990+ >  Sorrento [Eurostar Valencia]

## ιθακη

Στοιχεία πλοίου
*Ex name* : Eurostar Valencia 
*Διαστάσεις* : 186/ 25.6/ 6.50 (Μ/ Π/ Β)
*GT* / *DWT* :  26000/ 7500
*Μηχανές*  :  2 W&#228;rtsil&#228; 9L46C diesel
*Ισχύς*      :  18,900 kW
*Μέγ. Ταχύτητα* :  22.5 knots
*Επιβάτες* : 1000
*Κλίνες* :  400
*Αυτοκίνητα* : 160
*Γραμμικά μέτρα φόρτωσης* :  2250μ
*ΙΜΟ* : 9264312    *MMSI* : 247086300
*Διακριτικό σήμα κλήσης*  : IBDD
*Σημαία* : Ιταλίας [ΙΤ]


Πάμε να δούμε το *sorrento* στις 12-04-12, εν πλω από την γέφυρα του Τάνι (την ημέρα που "κατά τύχη" διάλεξα για να πάω στο νησί για Πασχαλινές διακοπές), κατά την πρώτη άφιξή της στο νέο λιμάνι Πατρών 

IMG_8434.JPG IMG_8440.JPG IMG_8443.JPG

Γιώργο και Ανδρέα, εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένες

sorry για την ποιότητα, τότε δεν είχα ζουμ φακό οπότε το crop-αρισμα είναι μεγάλο εδώ



Αν γίνετε να προστεθούν τα ΙΜΟ number και ex name στο τίτλο, και να σβηστεί η παρούσα γραμμή

----------


## Βασιλικη Π.

Το sorrento για πρωτη φορα στο παλιο λιμανι της Πατρας!!

----------


## GameManiacGR

Στην είσοδο του Πατραικού

DSCF8055.jpg

----------


## Marioukos

img_1000.jpgimg_1002.jpgimg_1003.jpgimg_1004.jpgimg_1005.jpg  :Tears Of Joy:

----------


## Marioukos

img_1006.jpgimg_1007.jpgimg_1008.jpg  :Tears Of Joy:

----------


## Νικόλας

ορίστε τα χάλια μας....εδώ φτάσαμε...

----------


## Trakman

Αναχώρηση από Πάτρα.

Trakakis_IMG_2961b.jpg

----------


## Trakman

Sorrento στον Πατραϊκό.

Trakakis_IMG_2976b.jpg

----------


## Trakman

Άφιξη στην Ηγουμενίτσα.

Trakakis_IMG_3520b.jpg Trakakis_IMG_3527b.jpg Trakakis_IMG_3533b.jpg Trakakis_IMG_3578b.jpg

----------


## Trakman

Άφιξη στην Πάτρα από τη βόρεια.

trakakis_IMG_4728b.jpg Trakakis_IMG_4732b.jpg

----------


## Trakman

Αναχώρηση από το λιμάνι της Πάτρας.

Trakakis_IMG_4812b.jpg Trakakis_IMG_4825b.jpg

----------


## DOMUS

Τραγικό τέλος για 48χρονο οδηγό φορτηγού μέσα σε γκαράζ πλοίου


Ο οδηγός βρισκόταν έξω από το φορτηγό του όταν ένα άλλο φορτηγό μετατοπίστηκε και τον τραυμάτισε θανάσιμα...




Ειδικότερα, ο 48χρονος οδηγός φορτηγού οχήματος τραυματίστηκε θανάσιμα μέσα στο γκαράζ του επιβατηγού οχηματαγωγού πλοίου «SORRENTO» όταν άλλο φορτηγό όχημα μετατοπίστηκε, υπό αδιευκρίνιστη αιτία, και έπεσε πάνω στο δικό του.


Ο άτυχος άνδρας βρισκόταν έξω από το όχημά του.


Το πλοίο είχε αποπλεύσει από την Ηγουμενίτσα για το Πρίντεζι της Ιταλίας, αλλά λόγω του ατυχήματος επέστρεψε. 


Στο λιμάνι της Ηγουμενίτσας έφτασε πλήρωμα ασθενοφόρου του ΕΚΑΒ, το οποίο διαπίστωσε τον θάνατο του 48χρονου.


Για την υπόθεση έχουν συλληφθεί ο 68χρονος οδηγός του φορτηγού που μετατοπίστηκε και ο ύπαρχος του πλοίου.
απο plektani.gr

----------


## Apostolos

Τι πάει να πει μετατοπίστηκε; Θεωρώ οτι η λέξη αυτη ειναι ατυχώς επιλεγμένη και μάλλον θέλει να πει οτι κάποιο φορτηγο "κυλησε" πιθανων απο μη χρήση του φρένου και την ανυπαρξία Lashing

----------


## karavofanatikos

To Sorrento αυτή την ώρα διασχίζει το Αιγαίο μας με προορισμό το ναυπηγείο της Τούζλα στην Τουρκία για τον δεξαμενισμό του. Το πλοίο θα επιστρέψει ξανά στα δρομολόγιά του την Παρασκευή 1η Νοεμβρίου.

----------


## pantelis2009

Πλέον το Sorrento αναπαύεται στις ακτές του Aliaga. Στην πρώτη φωτο από το Shipspotting το P/K AGAT έχει πάει για να το παραλάβει και στη δεύτερη από το φίλο Selim San αραγμένο στην Aliaga. Ώρα είναι να πάει .......στα Ιστορικά.

SORRENTO-01-05-03-2016.jpg SORRENTO 02 24-03-2016 SELIM SAN.jpg

----------

